# dove



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

has anybody been out looking around for doves they had good hatch down here southwest there are still some on the nest still it might be a there 2 hatch very good number down here.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I work on a small farm up in Northern Utah and the number of doves does appear to be higher than years past. I don't think we are experiencing a double hatch, just a wetter and cooler year so far and I think it must be ideal for doves. We are also seeing a very large population of Collared Eurasian doves. If the weather doesn't cool down too much by Sept. 1, we should have a great opener.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

You can shoot them collared doves all year.
Don't wait till Sept.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

broncbuster said:


> You can shoot them collared doves all year.
> Don't wait till Sept.


Has anyone eaten those ECDs? I plan on going after some in about 2 weeks, but never bothered eating one...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bax* said:


> broncbuster said:
> 
> 
> > You can shoot them collared doves all year.
> ...


I havent eaten them but plan on it. I would love to get out and shoot some with ya if you let me.  Just got a 20 gauge 525 and its itchin to shoot something besides clay!!

Any one else eaten the ECDs?


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

They are just a bigger dove. Meat is dark and taste like morning dove. A little hard to identify when they are flying by fast.
Have fun.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Take your collared dove and breast it out just like a regular mourning dove. Salt and pepper it or use some Tony's, put a strip of Jalapeno pepper on it and wrap with a strip of bacon put a toothpick through it to hold the bacon and pepper on and grill it on the BBQ. It is awesome. White wing doves are good this way also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

broncbuster said:


> They are just a bigger dove. Meat is dark and taste like morning dove. A little hard to identify when they are flying by fast.
> Have fun.


they actually make a different wing-beat than mourning doves. Once you know which sounds like which, you'll be one step ahead of your friends!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

broncbuster said:


> They are just a bigger dove. Meat is dark and taste like morning dove. A little hard to identify when they are flying by fast.
> Have fun.


While it is true that they are bigger, its not the only thing that distinguishes them from mourning doves. They also lack the white patches on either side of their tail feathers, and have a square tail, where MDs have a pointed tail. Think Sharptails vs Pheasants: ECDs have a tail like a sharpie, and MDs have a tail like a phez.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaser said:


> , and have a square tail, where MDs have a pointed tail. Think Sharptails vs Pheasants: ECDs have a tail like a sharpie, and MDs have a tail like a phez.


I have a ECD that lives behind my house, and is there every day... he definitely has a sharp tail. Body size is much larger though than mourning doves, and has the black collar behind his neck.

-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Stationary:
[attachment=1:x7hc71t6]mourning dove.jpg[/attachment:x7hc71t6]
[attachment=3:x7hc71t6]eurasian collared dove.jpg[/attachment:x7hc71t6]
In flight:
[attachment=0:x7hc71t6]tn_mourning dove in flight.gif[/attachment:x7hc71t6]
[attachment=2:x7hc71t6]ECD in flight.jpg[/attachment:x7hc71t6]
While the tails may look pointed on each while they are stationary, you can see that in-flight they fan out, and it is apparent that the ECD has straight tail feathers. Maybe the sharpie analogy wasn't the most accurate...perhaps relating the ECDs tail to that of a grouse would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pictures Chaser.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a whole bunch of ECD in my nieghborhood. There must be 50 of them in the tree across the street from me.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey, if you guys want to come over and pop the buggers raiding my bird feeders, you're welcome to it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Is it legal to shoot where your feeders are? If so I have a 10 year old that I could bring to your place and she would be happy to reduce the ecd"s raiding your feeder.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Is it legal to shoot where your feeders are? If so I have a 10 year old that I could bring to your place and she would be happy to reduce the ecd"s raiding your feeder.


Oh, probably not, probably count as baiting.  Plus, while I'm on the edge of town, I'm still within city limits, so I guess no shotguns. My uncle and cousin have taken a few with pellet guns.

I wish it was easier to get rid of the dang things, they'll empty a feeder in less than a day.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hear ya. I don't think baiting ECDS' would be a violation they are pretty much treated like coyotes and foxes no limits,license,or season.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never seen, or heard of, an ECD with a sharp tail. The ones that live at my place have square tails, big white swath all the way across the end of the tail.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eura ... ed-Dove/id


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I hear ya. I don't think baiting ECDS' would be a violation they are pretty much treated like coyotes and foxes no limits,license,or season.


Bingo! Technically they are an invasive species, or at least unprotected. They aren't considered to be a game animal, therefore baiting is not illegal for ECDs.

And no, goob, I guess they technically don't have a "sharp" tail. Forgive my earlier misnomer in my explanation.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I work quite often in Carbon County and I have seen a ton of ECDs down there. I took my shotgun to my hot spot in Utah County a couple of weeks ago and only saw Morning Doves. I was bummed. At least I know I will have some action on the opener. I haven't seen any ECD's at my hunting spot in Utah County in the last two years, but I see them just about everywhere else, and that is usually in city limits.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

That's the problem. I'm in Emery County and we have tons of ECD's but _always_ in town! Drives me nuts :roll: I guess the majority of these buggers are going to have to be taken with air rifles.

Hey, loud is a .410? :twisted:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep MKP I'm in Castle Dale and thats my problem, they're in town. I also have a crap load of P-dogs in my back yard. I guess its time to buy me a Gamo. I borrowed one last year and took about 30 p-dogs and it doesn't look like I even touched the population. _O\


----------

